# Trad movies?



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

What are some modern day movies that you can think of that contain traditional american clothing?
Matt Damon is in several I can think of:
School Ties
The Talented Mr. Ripley
The Good Shepherd

can anyone else name some trad movies that have come out in the past few years?


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=84759


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I apologize I am new to the forum


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

No issues on my part. Thought you might like to thread.:icon_smile:


Bermuda said:


> I apologize I am new to the forum


----------



## ender01 (Dec 1, 2008)

"Sabrina" with Harrison Ford is full of trad-style clothing. Very WASPY.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I recently discovered "Making the Grade" with Judd Nelson and Andrew Dice Clay....Total 80's prep school....there is even a part where they are telling Nelson how to dress Preppy


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Watched a bit of The Royal Tenenbaums last night until the netflix disc crapped out. It was funny to see the rotating tie rack filled with Argyle and Southerland, a closet full of gray herringbone tweed and a door mounted shoe rack filled with Weejuns. Instead of mocking the look itself he mocks the tendency to wear very nearly the same thing every day. Pretty funny. But not really a trad movie.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Mystic Pizza


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Pee Wees Big Adventure


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Bermuda said:


> I recently discovered "Making the Grade" with Judd Nelson and Andrew Dice Clay....Total 80's prep school....there is even a part where they are telling Nelson how to dress Preppy


AT LAST! Someone else who appreciates the B-movie hilarity of "Making the Grade" as much as I do! Gordon Jump as the headmaster is classic.

"Who are you, Curt f**king Gowdy?"


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Diner.



















"Do you ever get the feeling that there's something going on that we don't know about?"


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

The movie "School Ties" is set at a New England boarding school in the 1950's, shot I believe at Middlesex School in Concord, Mass. A good cast including Matt Damon, Chris O'Donnell and Ben Affleck. Not too bad a story and the cast dress well. Useless trivia: The main character, Brendan Fraser and I went to the same prep school here in Canada.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

The Tailor of Panama.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 10, 2008)

The Graduate





































Dead Poets Society


----------



## gtsecc (Mar 25, 2008)

North by Notherthwest


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

+1 for The Graduate. Probably the best for Trad clothes.

Another suggestion...

Animal House


----------



## THORVALD (Jan 30, 2007)

*I'll have a GIBSON*



gtsecc said:


> North by Notherthwest


NOW were talking! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm glad those tortoise frames got broken. They didn't really suit him!


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

Tea and Sympathy


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I highly recommend Thirteen Days
Kevin Costner


it's all sack suits in this one boys
Kennedy administration days in DC


----------



## winslow (Jul 13, 2010)

The Paper Chase, perhaps a little later than most are looking for, but Kingsfield loves the sacks.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Presumed Innocent with Harrison Ford isn't bad. Also, Alan Alda did a couple movies where he dressed in fairly trad garb. I like the clothes in Breakfast at Tiffany's, but it isn't always trad--it just represents a great style-era.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

great. Can anyone recommend anything else? I recently viewed Legal Eagles and Presumed Innocent


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

High Time, 1960 -- Bing Crosby plays a rich guy who goes back to college to get his degree. It's pretty much "Take Ivy" come to life. The whole movie's on YouTube.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Agree very much with "Diner" and "Animal House." Would offer up "The Four Seasons" for some consideration, a very over-looked movie in many respects.


----------



## Bingebag (Jul 21, 2010)

The Legend Of Bagger Vance


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

_Metropolitan_ would seem to be an classic here!


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Some great backwoods trad in Deliverance Sorry...couldn't resist.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I tried to watch Metropolitan and turned it off because I was just so bored with the snobs. Currently I'm watching The Paper Chase


----------



## Pugin (May 15, 2010)

TweedyDon said:


> _Metropolitan_ would seem to be an classic here!


Hear hear! Whitman's other efforts -- Barcelona and the Last Days of Disco -- are also highly worth viewing. I know Brooks is reference by name in Metropolitan. Last days features a greatl madras sportcoat towards the end of the film. In fact, I know the costume director for Last Days made a point of culling Press and Brooks.


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

Bermuda said:


> I tried to watch Metropolitan and turned it off because I was just so bored with the snobs. Currently I'm watching The Paper Chase


Metropolitan was a parody of a Whitman movie...and a bad one. Clothes were good though.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

found a great miniseries called The Company (CIA). Michael Keaton and Chris O'Donnell. Everything is trad










and here is Keaton with some excellent attire


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

+1 for the various Whit Stillman films (especially Metropolitan); I would add quite a number of Woody Allen films, as well.

"Broadcast News" was fairly "professional trad", especially Albert Brooks' character.

DH


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

yes William Hurt is in a bunch of tradly inspired movies


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Animal Crackers.


----------



## Charles the Hammer (Jul 29, 2010)

Many have this reaction to the movie, and I never understood why. It seems even in America, lots of people are stricken with class resentment that's almost quaint. That and it's too high brow. 

Look past the immediate circumstances of the characters, and it's clear they face things common to everyone: for instance, uncertainty about the future and finding themselves and their role in the world. I particularly like the Wilde like wit of Nick Smith. He does not shy away from vice, yet retains a very clear idea of right and wrong; he is a sinner, not a hypocrite, as he himself says. It is an authentically conservative film, and artfully so, which leaves it with little company.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

> Metropolitan was a parody of a Whitman movie...and a bad one.


Interesting observation. Metropolitan was Whitman's first movie. How can you parody something that doesn't exist yet?

I enjoyed them all.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Casablanca and any Noir film for dressing style.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Resurrecting this thread because, if you want some great '60s-Trad, look no further than the flashback scenes of _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_ (2011). Narrow regimental striped ties, button-down collars, shawl collar sweaters, and trim sack jackets abound. In the modern day, Daniel Craig wears a very cosy-looking heavy gauge shawl cardigan. I'm curious as to who made it (quite envious). Apart from that, not much of what he wears would fall under the Trad category apart from a couple of light weight cardigans.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Since Jovan has bumped, may I suggest *School Ties*:


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

School ties was the first movie I mentioned in this thread. Just watched Mystic Pizza yesterday with the wife. Polo galore


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I also must add that if you're into tweed, please watch Sherlock Holmes 1 and 2. Especially Jude Law as Dr. Watson


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Bermuda said:


> School ties was the first movie I mentioned in this thread. Just watched Mystic Pizza yesterday with the wife. Polo galore


My apologies; I did not browse the first page.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Chris O'Donnell can also be seen wearing some preppy duds in _The Scent of a Woman_. Also just a damn good movie.


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

I am new, and I know the thread was started to mention newer movies, but I will put my two cents in:
The Apartment

-Zach


----------

